# Hilarious Haloween Oyster Night Pics#3!



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)




----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Is that guy in first pic filleting a spam? Lol. O*D*W


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Is that guy in first pic filleting a spam? Lol. O*D*W


Yep! It was one crazy night! Spam and pinapple on the grill lol. :spam:


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Sounds like it was an awesome night. Great pics, and thanks for sharing. One of these days me and the wife will try and make it to oyster night. O*D*W


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

AQUA HUNTRESS said:


> Yep! It was one crazy night! Spam and pinapple on the grill lol. :spam:


Hawaiian steak!!!


----------

